# My first rod turner..



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)




----------



## loucar1 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Look Good to me!*

Do you have a set of plans. I would like to make one just like yours any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the only mod to that really would be that the end piece was adjustable. made my first butt with it last night

thanks!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

yeah neil i knew it would be better if you could adjust that end so not to get in the way of eyes and such but due to the time sensitivity of the matter I didnt do it. If it becomes a problem just take the 2 screws out of the bottom and move it up some. 
loucar1, I was thinking of starting a small production of these. Of course they will be a little better each time. The one above was made out of scrap wood laying around and put together very quick. You just let me know if you want one made for you.
marshall


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice job, nice and simple. I'd be interested in one in one made for me. Let me know what you think.
Thanks
Gord4862


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

nice job Marshall.....

M&N Custom Rod Building...kinda has ring...I'll take the royalties in customs ....

We gonna see ya this weekend Neil and Marshall...

Gonna be out both Sat and Sun...prolly gonn hook up with Ken and NJ on Sunday...prolly bring the misses and lil one....BTW..Crawdaddy should be down also.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Man, I cant do much of anything for awhile. I just had a MRI done today to see whats wrong with my back so i will not be fishing this weekend but i know Neil is going. Yall put some heat on them fish. The doc said I might have a slipped disc. I like that name "M&N Custom Rods", Whatcha think neil?
GORD4862, I can make one for you. Give me a call.
804-426-1215


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

percocet?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Vicodin?


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Just a thought....*

Instead of attaching the end piece, why not put two dowels in the base of the end piece and then drill pairs of holes in the base, say about 1 inch apart along the length of the base? That will allow you to position the end piece where you want it on the base.

Another thought; you could make several of the end pieces, attached to a base/foot and use them for longer sections.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Marshall, how much would ya charge da other token whitie for one of your rod tuners?

I am very interested.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

sup Jeff,
$80 will get one to your door unless shipping turns out to be more than i thought. Let me know. 804-426-1215 Marshall


----------

